# Rear Seat Belts



## ryowen (Dec 18, 2006)

What is the situation on passengers in my Rapido 996 with no rear seat belts.
Would love to take 2 grand kids away with us.
Anyone out there with good ideas.
Don't say change van! I love it!


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

ryowen said:


> Don't say change van! I love it!


Don't take the kids then :wink: :wink:

If the van was built before a certain date (I don't know when) its legally OK to have unbelted passengers

Alan H


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Have a look at this thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-63586-faq-seatbelts-and-the-law.html


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello ryowen! Well done with your first post.  :wink:

Sadly, you've picked a thoroughly emotive subject...

If no seat belts are fitted in the rear... it is totally legal to carry unrestrained passengers BUT a Police Officer has the right to charge the MH driver with something like 'endangering the safety of passengers...' :? 8O

The popular line of thinking is that the unrestrained passengers should be the lightest in the group, ie children, as, in the event of a serious smash, they would do less damage to others whilst flying arrange the MH! :evil:

If you are prepared/are stupid enough to take the risk of seriously injuring your grand-kiddies, put them on board, don't belt them in, cross your fingers, say a prayer or do both.

Regarding our current van, AuntieSandra and I bought it for US, but we did ensure that it was equipped with extra belts for other passengers, who might be OUR grandsons. There is no way we would carry them unrestrained.

Wakk has provided one link to a previous debate... Here's another link which really is quite detailed and gets mentioned many times in dispatches...

http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/motorhome-faqs.shtml#seatbelts

Now that is worth reading... Whatever you decide, the ultimate decision is yours! :? 

Stay safe; keep your passengers safe! :wink:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

UncleNorm said:


> If you are prepared/are stupid enough to take the risk of seriously injuring your grand-kiddies, put them on board, don't belt them in, cross your fingers, say a prayer or do both


Well said. Why is the legal aspect even being discussed?

Dougie.


----------



## bookworm (Dec 8, 2008)

An intersting fact told to me by a person who specialises in in-car safety. 
The average 5 year old travelling unrestrained in the back of a car will hit the windscreen with the equivalent force of TWO TONS in a 30mph impact.
Apparently that is the same as being dropped from a second storey window.
Would you take that risk with your kids?

To me it is a no-brainer....NO BELTS = NO PASSENGERS the legality is irrelevant!


----------

